
Ask HN: Book recommendations for understanding how the Angel/VC business work - ThomPete
I am on the look for a good book covering how the VC industry works from convertible notes to double dipping to dilutions to Seed, Angel, ABCD rounds etc.
======
MichaelvdH
The Founder's Dilemmas, Venture Deals, Startup CEO

~~~
ThomPete
Thanks!

